
Ask HN: Will HPKP work with an Publickey? - muhpirat
Hey, do someone know if HPKP will work without an Certificate as backup? So when I generate an Priv&#x2F;Pub Key, do I need to sign it before I publish the hash or can I do it, when its needed?<p>-MuhPirat
======
muhpirat
Ohh to add this: I know HPKP works with Publickeys, the only question is, if I
need to sign it first or can I sign it when I need it?

~~~
sbierwagen
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Security/Public...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Security/Public_Key_Pinning)

~~~
muhpirat
Ahh nice, thank you :-)

